# Risky of Real Chance at Love and Charm School fame



## hickle (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't even notice Risky when she was on Real Chance at Love, but now that she's on Charm School -- WOW!  She looks amazing.  Her new haircut, and more importantly, her eye make up, look gorgeous on her.

Charm School with Ricki Lake: Cast | Photo Gallery | Photo 24 | VH1.com

That's not a very good picture since you can't see up close, but is anyone else a fan of Risky's makeup?  I'd love to know what colors she uses.  There's some purple colors she uses that are just to die for!

Here's a better photo: Charm School with Ricki Lake: Episode 4 | Photo Gallery | Photo 28 | VH1.com


----------



## User35 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I think she is very pretty. I noticed that recently on charm school.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 4, 2009)

She's a very pretty girl.  She attends my old church actually.  Seems very sweet and quiet.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 4, 2009)

I must watch this show now


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 4, 2009)

She's pretty, for some reason, I like the blonde on her


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 4, 2009)

I met her in the mall. My kids kept saying that's risky. We went over and they started to talk to her, she's a sweetheart. when my daughter said I wish you woulda won she looked like she genuinely wanted to cry. she is just as pretty in person as she is on tv.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that she was in Soulja Boys' video Marco Polo. I gotta go on you tube and see if that's true.


----------



## hickle (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_She's a very pretty girl.  She attends my old church actually.  Seems very sweet and quiet._

 
Any chance you can go back to your old church and ask her what eye shadow she uses?


----------



## StyleWarrior (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I met her in the mall. My kids kept saying that's risky. We went over and they started to talk to her, she's a sweetheart. when my daughter said I wish you woulda won she looked like she genuinely wanted to cry. she is just as pretty in person as she is on tv._

 
wait so she didnt win charm school???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





she is so pretty. and does seem like a genuine person.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_Any chance you can go back to your old church and ask her what eye shadow she uses? _


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StyleWarrior* 

 
_wait so she didnt win charm school???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





she is so pretty. and does seem like a genuine person._

 
I havent seem charm school yet. we met her shortly after a real chance at love. thats why my daughter was sayin she shoulda won. my daughter was sayin chance was immature and a jerk.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Jun 5, 2009)

She works at the pizza restaurant down the street from me. Seems like a sweet person, but she's a horrible waitress. Her talents probably lie elsewhere. 
I know she was gone for awhile for the filming of charm school, per one of the other waitresses, but she should be back by now. Next time I go I'll check to see if she's back, and ask her what eyeshadows she uses.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_Any chance you can go back to your old church and ask her what eye shadow she uses? _

 
ROFLMAO!!! Seriously, my mom still goes there, I can get her to ask...lol!


----------



## StyleWarrior (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I havent seem charm school yet. we met her shortly after a real chance at love. thats why my daughter was sayin she shoulda won. my daughter was sayin chance was immature and a jerk._

 
oh ok and yep chance does seem immature


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 7, 2009)

i always thought they had people on set to do their makeup tho?
of course i dont know, but i just assumed so because odds seem to be so slim that ALL those girls know how to do their own makeup that well for television...


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think they have ppl do their makeup, if u pay attention, they all have this siggy look
Like Brittanya and that dark smokey eye all the time
Ashley and her stripper bright makeup, etc
Natasha and her porn star makeup


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i always thought they had people on set to do their makeup tho?
of course i dont know, but i just assumed so because odds seem to be so slim that ALL those girls know how to do their own makeup that well for television..._

 

Alot of them are dancers so most of them where make up all the time


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_Alot of them are dancers so most of them where make up all the time_

 
o yeah.
like the other person said, i guess it would make sense that they all did it themselves if you think of it that way. but it's not even just the eyeshadow, but i always thought you couldnt use regular foundation for television and a lot of them look flawless. idk idk.

either way, i want to get a hold of whatever makeup company has the "porn n' pole palette"...


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_o yeah.
like the other person said, i guess it would make sense that they all did it themselves if you think of it that way. but it's not even just the eyeshadow, but i always thought you couldnt use regular foundation for television and a lot of them look flawless. idk idk.

either way, i want to get a hold of whatever makeup company has the "porn n' pole palette"..._

 





  "porn & pole" should be the next mac collection!!


----------



## franimal (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it's crazy so many of you have bumped into her/know where she worked/ what church she went to etc.

she is really pretty, especially her hair


----------



## NANA (Jun 7, 2009)

I love her look too and always wondered if they did their own makeup... You ladies are hilarious!  "Porn & pole"?!


----------



## ashk36 (Jun 8, 2009)

She is very pretty, I love that lip stud on her.


----------

